# Dreading tomorrow...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Was just hoping to let the day slide on past...now the boy has a basketball game and she will be there with the MiL...

I am not going to get her anything...I am going to be strong...
I am not going to get her anything...I am going to be strong...
I am not going to get her anything...I am going to be strong...


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

You can do this!!! Instead of buying "her" something....buy some candy and give it to a complete stranger!! I think I will do the same!!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Buy yourself something and enjoy! Forget about her. 

I was at the store today and saw some great looking chocolate covered strawberries. If I hadn't killed my diet so thoroughly yesterday I would've gotten them for tomorrow.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Buy yourself something and enjoy! Forget about her.
> 
> I was at the store today and saw some great looking chocolate covered strawberries. If I hadn't killed my diet so thoroughly yesterday I would've gotten them for tomorrow.


You deserve it!!! Go buy those chocolate covered strawberries and enjoy each and every one!!!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

You know why i hate tomorrow...because it's another day I'll be reminded that he doesn't love me anymore ...he doesn't even want to talk to me which means he doesn't want to pretend that he even likes me...even as a friend.
It's like I'll be reminded how much he hates me and our marriage.... I've had plenty of that already .

I'm crying...I'm watching the Grammy awards and Lady Antebellum are singing "I need you now" .
Gosh life really sucks sometimes!


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Vivea---I feel your pain!!! It is going to be very tough on me also tomorrow! But....you have to stay positive! You can do it!!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

denise1218 said:


> You can do this!!! Instead of buying "her" something....buy some candy and give it to a complete stranger!! I think I will do the same!!!


:wave:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> You know why i hate tomorrow...because it's another day I'll be reminded that he doesn't love me anymore ...he doesn't even want to talk to me which means he doesn't want to pretend that he even likes me...even as a friend.
> It's like I'll be reminded how much he hates me and our marriage.... I've had plenty of that already .


x2


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

denise1218 said:


> You deserve it!!! Go buy those chocolate covered strawberries and enjoy each and every one!!!


Nah, it's not like I haven't partaken of some treats. I chowed down on goodies last Tuesday..a customer gave me a bunch of yummy cakes/pastries and I ate a BUNCH of them (saved some for the kids). Totally trashed my diet. Then yesterday I took my daughter out for dinner and we got dessert, I had some beer..It was a great meal. I try and do that on weekends only. During the week I want to be good so I can feel and look great!

Today I was good and tomorrow I will be good. I'm not sweating tomorrow. Don't much care. I had a great weekend and I have a pretty good day scheduled for work. I'll come home and play some on the computer and it'll be as nice a Monday as I can have. 52 degrees tomorrow! Woot!


----------

